# Wanted: 26" BMX cruiser



## greg b (Apr 3, 2009)

Looking for old school 26" BMX'er: Laguna, Bassett, S&S, Littlejohn, Powerlite, Torker, etc. All considered, prefer complete bikes. Thanks. Email pics, price, description to hondaboy15@yahoo.com


----------



## Aeropsycho (Apr 6, 2009)

*Cha Ching!!!*

Hope you gots a BIG WALLET!:eek:


----------



## jaxschwinn (Apr 28, 2009)

*S&s*

I picked this up a while back and never got around to it. It is a S&S 26" cruiser. It has all period correct parts. It is not original paint and looks like someone put it on with a broom. Rides really solid! Would look great with repainted frame, forks, bars, and stem.  It is located in So Cal. 
LMK if interested.


----------



## manida (Sep 24, 2009)

jax, thats pretty cool.  You lookin to sell/trade?


----------

